# Next steps for a perfect lawn?



## SanFranDan (Apr 15, 2019)

Alright guys, how do I go from this....



To this...


----------



## TrialAndError (Oct 7, 2017)

Lots of hard work.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Reel mower should do that reel quick!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

-Have and maintain a positive outlook. Look at it like an enjoyable hobby, not a chore.
-Get a soil test
-Get rid of the weeds
-Amend soil with lime, if needed
-Wait until the weather warms up to do much more

What kind of grass do you currently have?


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

I'd argue that your current lawn looks better than your target. The color is better.

To get more pop:
- mow every 3 days, at a lower height to encourage thickening
- sharpen your blades every month, or get a reel mower
- if you stay with a rotary mower, get a Checkmate striper from Big League Lawns
- keep doing what you're doing - I love your color!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

MassHole said:


> I'd argue that your current lawn looks better than your target. The color is better.
> 
> To get more pop:
> - mow every 3 days, at a lower height to encourage thickening
> ...


^+1
Also, another option for a striping kit is the Toro Linestriping System. I like it because you can easily remove the roller when you're not looking to stripe.

You could try PGR, since you're looking to lower HOC.

I have an Echo PAS system with several attachments. I highly recommend buying one and getting the curved shaft edger. Stihl also has the same type of system.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You have a nice lawn. I also remember your weather was towards the cold side. Can you get more sun into the lawn?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

MassHole said:


> I'd argue that your current lawn looks better than your target. The color is better.


Ummmmmm..... :roll:


----------



## SanFranDan (Apr 15, 2019)

@g-man So Im not going to get any more sun, except from the sun's angle and the path of the sun as it changes throughout the year. I may have to base my "optimal growing season" based on the above to maximize things. Currently and for the past 2 month the lawn is receiving ZERO direct sun light, however it appears to be maintaining its best color and health thus far. There has also been very very slow growth for the past two months. We've been in the 50-60s weather wise with lots of rain. I'm concerned about soil being over saturated/soggy with the current temps and shady status. Not sure if there is anything I need/can do about it?


----------



## SanFranDan (Apr 15, 2019)

I would like to do another round of leveling maybe with sand, so I can ultimately get to my goal of having a lower HOC and a smoother more manicured look 

I am also not sure if I'm happy or not with the texture/current mix of grass types but plan to give it a full season before judgment day (shade mix from SSS). creeping/chewing fescue/mazamba KBG.

Last but not least I need to do something about the squirrel that keeps digging holes (for grubs I assume). I am also finding peanut shells which I assume a neighbor is feeding them &#128545;


----------



## ThePowerTool (Dec 15, 2019)

SanFranDan said:


> I would like to do another round of leveling maybe with sand, so I can ultimately get to my goal of having a lower HOC and a smoother more manicured look
> 
> I am also not sure if I'm happy or not with the texture/current mix of grass types but plan to give it a full season before judgment day (shade mix from SSS). creeping/chewing fescue/mazamba KBG.
> 
> Last but not least I need to do something about the squirrel that keeps digging holes (for grubs I assume). I am also finding peanut shells which I assume a neighbor is feeding them 😡


Don't assume the squirrel is digging for grubs, squirrels store their food by burying it in the ground. If your neighbor is feeding it, the squirrel is probably storing some for a rainy day.


----------



## SanFranDan (Apr 15, 2019)

@ThePowerTool 
Very interesting, and something I did not consider. I have been debating how to deter the squirrel(s). Im not sure if i should try to eradicate, put some traps out or put up a plastic hawk, or even leave it be and spend the extra money/effort on repairing the holes. On the otherhand I have an elderly dog that gets her daily amusement from the squirrels so (no pun intended) I am on the fence with this one.


----------



## ThePowerTool (Dec 15, 2019)

SanFranDan said:


> @ThePowerTool
> Very interesting, and something I did not consider. I have been debating how to deter the squirrel(s). Im not sure if i should try to eradicate, put some traps out or put up a plastic hawk, or even leave it be and spend the extra money/effort on repairing the holes. On the otherhand I have an elderly dog that gets her daily amusement from the squirrels so (no pun intended) I am on the fence with this one.


If the squirrels in your area are anything like mine, then you'd be entering into a war you can never win. You could try to scare them off but probably best just repairing the holes if they're big enough.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> MassHole said:
> 
> 
> > I'd argue that your current lawn looks better than your target. The color is better.
> ...


This is the greatest response I've ever seen on this site. I come to this thread just to laugh it this. :lol:


----------



## SanFranDan (Apr 15, 2019)

@ThePowerTool Well, no squirrels for past couple weeks, ironically my lawn is also no longer getting any growth whatsoever. No coincidence I'm sure. As far as I know this may be the only squirrel in my neighborhood so challenge accepted...


----------



## SanFranDan (Apr 15, 2019)

@g-man 
My soil temps are sub 50* now and there has been very little top growth for over 1 month. Zero direct sun during day, and about 10" of rainfall YTD. Turf is either going dormant, or has some disease/fungus from the moisture/shade. Not sure what/if anything I can do now? Sending soil samples to waypoint labs to plan on 2020 soil amendments/nutrient plan. I would also like to accomplish several goals in 2020. Weed free, level and lower HOC, and introduce some PRG/TTTF to see how they compete in my yard and which has the best performance. (Hopefully find a method for that works to quickly repair damage spots from dog pee, animals digging for grubs etc).

RE Weeds, i put down Pradiamine and hand pulled. Besides the preM I'm afraid to spray anything that may be detrimental and have an adverse effect going forward. Any recommendations?


----------



## SanFranDan (Apr 15, 2019)

Weed ID thread: what is it and how do I kill/prevent it?
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=14959&p=233761#p233761


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't see a fungus. The lack of sun and low temps make the lawn look dull. Wait for better temps to work on the lawn.

I don't know what that weed is. Just use a small shovel and get it out.


----------

